# Sponge bar problems



## mhormils (Jan 27, 2012)

I replaced my old sponge bar for the first time in years. (really, years!) The machine was knitting fine, I just replaced it as a matter of course while I did a major cleaning of the machine. Now the carriage grinds, and it looks as though the needles are scraping the underside of the carriage. Flat surfaces now have gouges in them. It progressively got worse and now the carriage will not travel across. It jams in the middle. Any ideas? Or, just go back to the old sponge bar?


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

Did you put the sponge bar in upside down? That's what it sounds like to me. Why on earth did you keep trying to knit with it? You may just have ruined the bed, carriage or both.


----------



## mhormils (Jan 27, 2012)

No, the sponge bar is in properly. And, with the old sponge bar reinstalled, the carriage is flying across the bed. I have no problem with my old, flat sponge bar except that it is old and flat.
I'm not worried about the machine being damaged. As the carriage began getting jammed, I took the knitting off and spent several hours going back and forth, slowly, all the while removing needles and making adjustments that I thought might help. (I am one of only 2 machine knitters that I know of in New Orleans, so I have had to do all repairs myself. Have almost completely taken the machine apart a few times in the past 20 years.)
Strange that a new sponge bar should be such a problem, unless the fact that it too has been in storage for a few years might have affected the foam, although it is nice and springy. I will order a new one and start over.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I think what Iiwoody meant was that the sponge bar is supposed to be upside down. In other words, the metal side is supposed to face up. 

When you inserted the bar, did you push down the needles? The needles should be laying down almost touching the bed when the bar is all in. Then again, you probably know all this already.

If the foam of the sponge bar is still "springy", I don't see the reason why you'd need to replace it. 

Btw, what machine do you have?


----------



## mhormils (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a Singer Studio Memomatic 700 which I bought in 1989. The old sponge bar is flat, but working well, even though the needles are almost touching the top. The new sponge bar is thick and springy, and when inserted (properly, with the foam side down, on top of the needles) the needles lay flat, touching/almost touching the bed. And the carriage apparently hates them like that. I am going to work some more on it this weekend to see if perhaps there may be another issue.


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

Put the old one back in.. see if it works ok. You may have been supplied with the wrong sponge bar


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree, you may have the wrong sponge bar. That would cause the problems you are having with the new one.


Janeybabes said:


> Put the old one back in.. see if it works ok. You may have been supplied with the wrong sponge bar


----------



## mhormils (Jan 27, 2012)

I compared both sponge bars last night. The new one appears to be the right one, but I did get it several years ago (seven maybe?)and just now unwrapped and installed it. I am going to play with it some more this weekend and I will let you know (and all of my other knitting "guidance counselors") the results. I am also ordering a new one. Who are some of your favorite suppliers? It has been several years since I've had to order anything. Needle-Tek found an obscure part for me a few years ago, but other than that, all I have bought is yarn.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Shouldn't the sponge bar be inserted with the foam side up? I know it is on my Brother 890.


----------



## mhormils (Jan 27, 2012)

No - foam side down because it goes on top of the needles and maintains a gentle pressure on the needles to keep them down until the carriage scoops them up. (I know, from doing it both ways!)


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i put my sponge bar in upside down and had the same problems.


----------



## lovescats (Feb 25, 2012)

I really like Custom Knits and Mfg., 19267 Lee Lake Road, Lake Park, Minnesota 56554-9638 (218-238-5882) (www.customknitsmfg.com) The owner, Dorothy, even called me at home to try and help with a problem I was having with my needles. My orders have always been very prompt, unlike some experiences I have had.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> Shouldn't the sponge bar be inserted with the foam side up? I know it is on my Brother 890.


Are you sure? You may want to double check this. I have 2 Brother KMs, electronic 965 and punch card 860. The sponge bars on these are both inserted with the metal side up and foam side _down_, pressing against the needles.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

I replace the foam on my bar using the stick on draught excluder stuff you can buy in the DIY stores in the UK. Far cheaper than buying the new bar and its just as effective.

You can follow the instructions on the link below
http://knittsings.com/how-to-make-a-knitting-machine-needle-retainer-sponge-bar-part-1-remove-the-old-and-clean-for-new/


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Mhormills, have you tried to lightly oil the bottom of the carriage? It'll ease the movement of the cams.


----------



## mhormils (Jan 27, 2012)

I like the idea of using draft excluder material instead of foam since the draft stuff comes in small narrow strips. I may try it tomorrow!


----------



## mhormils (Jan 27, 2012)

Problem solved! I removed the old and flat, but still working, sponge bar. As I was putting in the new bar, I remembered that all of the problems had been in the middle area of the bed. So, I put a gentle bow in the sponge bar: I bent the middle area up, which I thought might take some pressure off of that area. Sure 'nuff, it's working just fine now. But, just in case, I bought the stuff I'll need if I have to make a new bar. Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

So pleased it worked for you - it was a tip I had from a lady who had a KM years ago....and very little money for repairs, but a husband who was very inventive. I see it used quite a lot on lots of KM web sites.


----------

